# Annual Anything Handmade Swap



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

The Annual Anything Handmade Christmas Swap sign-up is in progress. To sign up or see how it works: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...ything-handmade-swap-sign-up.html#post6204939


----------

